# Ramps--suggestions?



## McMan (Apr 5, 2018)

What're your suggestions on what to do with ramps?
I haven't cooked with them much (either their sold out or cost an arm and a leg). But a friend just foraged some and gave me a bag full. Last time I kept it simple and wilted them in brown butter, but I don't think this was ideal... 
What do I need to know?


----------



## panda (Apr 6, 2018)

grill or pickle


----------



## niwaki-boy (Apr 6, 2018)

panda said:


> grill or pickle



Was going to say grill but never thought about pickling.. nice
What kinda pickle juice you making?


----------



## panda (Apr 6, 2018)

garlic, shallots, coriander, star anise, cloves, mustard seed, celery seed, pink peppercorns, chili flakes, tarragon, bay leaf, sherry vinegar, white wine vinegar, water, sugar & salt, tumeric


----------



## McMan (Apr 6, 2018)

I wish I had a grill... city livin'.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 6, 2018)

Yakitori?


----------



## DamageInc (Apr 6, 2018)

Use the for stuffing chicken, pork, and lamb.


----------



## Wdestate (Apr 6, 2018)

Pickle the bulb, turn the greens into butter. Using whole and fresh they are good charred ( I like dry cast iron if no grill ) but can be used in lots of preparation. I used the bulb/stem a lot for sautes and sauces where you would use alliums and either add the ramp or substitute, wilt the greens in at the end. had a dinner in NYC years back were they had some tempura ramps that were great.


----------



## Thorndahl88 (Apr 6, 2018)

Make Oil, one of the Best oils for grilled salad, or to make skillet sauce or for tomato fumet. Sauce suprême. Leafs Rolled in chicken ballotine. Pesto for lambracks or porkchops. Butter. Pickle the bulb and use it for fish or for decoration. Only ur imagination makes boundrys for What it can be used for
See it AS the nordics substitute for parfumed garlic


----------



## McMan (Apr 6, 2018)

Thanks all! Wonderful ideas. Yakitori, charred ramp butter, ramp stuffing, sauce supreme, ... --all these suggestions are money. Just what I was looking for :headbang:
Next stop--trying to get a hold of some more to try out more of these ideas...


----------



## niwaki-boy (Apr 6, 2018)

panda said:


> garlic, shallots, coriander, star anise, cloves, mustard seed, celery seed, pink peppercorns, chili flakes, tarragon, bay leaf, sherry vinegar, white wine vinegar, water, sugar & salt, tumeric



Sounds good thanks &#128591;


----------



## Jacob_x (Apr 7, 2018)

Pick the scapes in late season, make capers


----------



## DamageInc (Apr 7, 2018)

CAPERS


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 7, 2018)

You can make a ramp pesto or gremolata too.


----------



## panda (Apr 7, 2018)

Ramp gremolata sounds good!!


----------



## Xenif (Apr 7, 2018)

For an eastren twist:
Char the ramps dry on hot pan for a minute, remove to an glass bowl, add generous amounts of whatever oil you like, lid/wrap top, let sit to room temp. Mix with fatty minced pork and a bit of mince ginger wrap in dumplig skin for really awesome pot stickers with intense ramp flavour.

Same oily ramp mixture also makes great base for chinese green onion pancakes


----------



## Thorndahl88 (Apr 7, 2018)

Xenif said:


> For an eastren twist:
> Char the ramps dry on hot pan for a minute, remove to an glass bowl, add generous amounts of whatever oil you like, lid/wrap top, let sit to room temp. Mix with fatty minced pork and a bit of mince ginger wrap in dumplig skin for really awesome pot stickers with intense ramp flavour.
> 
> Same oily ramp mixture also makes great base for chinese green onion pancakes



Nice one, Im going to try it out. 
BTW steamed mussels with Ramps whitewine and cream is one of the Best mussel dish u can get, serve with smoked Bread. Pm for recipe


----------



## Thorndahl88 (Apr 7, 2018)

Smoked panfried duck with cellery apple purre, ramps pesto, brunoiar of fresh apple, panko fried Brown beech, fresh chervil. 
One of my favorite dished i made.


----------



## Xenif (Apr 7, 2018)

Thorndahl88 said:


> Smoked panfried duck with cellery apple purre, ramps pesto, brunoiar of fresh apple, panko fried Brown beech, fresh chervil.
> One of my favorite dished i made.


That sounds delicious, as soon as it stops snowing we will see some ramps around these parts. I might have to bento-size it.


----------



## Thorndahl88 (Apr 7, 2018)

Xenif said:


> That sounds delicious, as soon as it stops snowing we will see some ramps around these parts. I might have to bento-size it.



[emoji1316] 
Just hit me up when u need new ideas [emoji1351]*[emoji505]


----------



## DamageInc (Apr 7, 2018)

Thorndahl88 said:


> Nice one, Im going to try it out.
> BTW steamed mussels with Ramps whitewine and cream is one of the Best mussel dish u can get, serve with smoked Bread. Pm for recipe



I've done that but with dark beer instead of white wine. Works great as well. Sharp cider is also brilliant. Ramps are great with all types of seafood.


----------



## Thorndahl88 (Apr 7, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> I've done that but with dark beer instead of white wine. Works great as well. Sharp cider is also brilliant. Ramps are great with all types of seafood.



So true, Nice twist with the Dark beer. Did it get like a roasted caramel like taste ? 

Cider is awesome, i make pear cider sauce for lambracks with fresh pea purre, petit carrots. And ragout on lamb with fresh peas pickle selleri and fresh carrot alumette, with a small dash of finely chopped shallots in. Pure winner everytime [emoji16]


----------



## DamageInc (Apr 8, 2018)

Thorndahl88 said:


> So true, Nice twist with the Dark beer. Did it get like a roasted caramel like taste ?
> 
> Cider is awesome, i make pear cider sauce for lambracks with fresh pea purre, petit carrots. And ragout on lamb with fresh peas pickle selleri and fresh carrot alumette, with a small dash of finely chopped shallots in. Pure winner everytime [emoji16]



If you use the right beer and reduce it, something dark with high alcohol percentage like a Belgian tripel or quad, you get some really nice malted caramel notes. Really good with mussels. Normal stuff like a Tuborg just doesn't work. It's too watery, both in terms of flavor and consistency.

Cider is my go-to base in the summer when making sauce for pork. Deglaze the pan with some apple or pear cider, let it reduce, add a splash of Sauternes and chopped ramps and finish with cubes of butter and lemon juice. I often add chopped capers as well. Simple, but so good.

Ramps also go great in another one of my favorite dishes, petit pois a la francaise.


----------

